# Local Shop and Garden Supply Directory



## mal_crane

Well, I'm still thinking about changing the format in the future, but here is a rough draft of the Local Shops Directory user review form. Please feel free to begin submitting your favorite local glass and grow shops.

*Name of Shop:*

*Type of Shop:*

*City, State/Province, Country:*

*Phone or Website (hxxp):*

*Please rate this shop -*

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices  (4) Good Prices  (3) Reasonable Prices  (2) Somewhat Expensive  (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection  (4) Good Selection  (3) Decent Selection  (2) Small Selection  (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service  (4) Good Service  (3) Reasonable Service  (2) Lacking in Service  (1) Poor Service

*Personal Review or Comments:*


----------



## Hick

*Name of Shop:* Glass Roots

*Type of Shop:* Pipes, Glass, Smoking Accessories

*City, State/Province, Country:* Batavia, NY US

*Phone or Website (hxxp):* --

Please rate this shop -

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices *(4) Good Prices* (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection *(3) Decent Selection* (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: *(5) Excellent Service* (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments: Everytime I enter this store, it is in a different arrangement than the last time. Also, there are times when the shelving is completely full and other times when there is little to no real selection. The service here is excellent tho and the owner even has his own glass-blowing setup for customers to custom order and watch while he makes it. Lots of different smoking accessories from blunt cones and a wide variety of papers to hidden wall safes and scales. Also sell grinders, hookahs, and a wide variety of water pipes.


----------



## smokybear

*Name of Shop:* Smokin Joes

*Type of Shop:* Tattoos/piercings, glass/pipes and bongs

*City, State/Province, Country:* Parkersburg, West Virginia

*Phone or Website (hxxp):* ----

*Please rate this shop -*

*Prices:* (5) Excellent Prices *(4) Good Prices *(3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

*Selection:* (5) Excellent Selection *(4) Good Selection *(3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

*Quality of Service:* *(5) Excellent Service *(4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

*Personal Review or Comments:* I have purchased many great supplies from this shop in the past. They have pretty reasonable prices on a wide variety of pipes, whether it be wood, metal, glass, bongs, vaporizers, ect...ect...They can also order specialty items such as gas masks, really big bongs, hookas...ect.ect...It's a tattoo/piercing parlor and a headshop in one. They do great tattoos also!


----------



## Hick

Grow Supply


> Name of Shop: Environmental Concepts
> 
> Type of Shop: Grow supplies
> 
> City, State/Province, Country: Berkeley, Cali.
> Phone or Website (hxxp): -- they are listed
> 
> Please rate this shop -
> 
> Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive
> 
> Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
> 
> Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
> 
> Reveiw: This is a GREAT shop. It has been around for 17 years that I know of. One of the partners is a editor of a big horticulter mag. You can pass by this store and never know what it is about. No advertising or big signs. They will wrap all your purchases in unmarked bags or boxes.
> This is not a store to go and ask simple questions tho, this is the place to go and get anything you want, as long as you know what you want.


----------



## city

Name of Shop: Boise Hydroponics
Type of Shop: indoor/outdoor specialty Gardening store
City, State/Province, Country:Boise Idaho

Phone or Website (hxxp): 208-344-3053 boisehydroponicsusa.com
614 N. Orchard Street. Boise Id. 83706
Please rate this shop -

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments: I have purchased many great supplies from this shop in the past. They have pretty reasonable prices on a wide variety of Nutes, lights, soil,blowers, fans meters, timers ect.
NO ILLIGAL TALK IN THE STORE!! Rob will kick you out. he doesnt want to be ran out of town like the head shops. willing to discuss anything to do with plants. This is just a small business owner that wants the valley to get used to what he's selling.(nothing like this has been in this backward town before)


----------



## GeezerBudd

Name of Shop: Ready-Set-Grow

Type of Shop: Hydroponics equipment and supplies

City, State/Province, Country: Sharpsville, IN, USA

Phone or Website (hxxp): hxxp://www.readysetgrowhydro.com
Ph: 765-963-4769

Please rate this shop -

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments:
The prices here are reasonable.Check out the Diy kits.
I did'nt and would'nt recommend mentioning MJ.
If you are traveling south on US31, you might miss it for the trees!


----------



## Dankerz

*Name of Shop:  The Big Tomato*
*Type of Shop:  Hydroponic & Organic Center*

*City, State/Province, Country:  Aurora ,Colorado USA*
*Phone or Website: 303.364.4769   www.thebigtomato.com*

Please rate this shop - *10
*
Prices: *(5) Excellent Prices* (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

Selection: *(5) Excellent Selection* (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: *(5) Excellent Service* (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments:* great service & prices..if they dont stock it they can get it in on order in 2 days or less..they know what they say and say what they know.. do yourself a favor and order the Catalog..one of the best hands down. always making deals and matching or beating prices..for me anyway *


----------



## [email protected]

HTG supply thanks tony has got my buisness for ever

my rating and overall expeirence:
2nd time i bought stuff off them cant go wrong with the service, very freindly, professional, and easy to get ahold of. i was going to make a little form to rate them but 10 out of 10 i give them a 9 and it would be a 10 but last time i got my inlinefans from them, they sent a promotion flyer on sales and to my luck they droped the fans i bought 15 bucks a day after i purchased them haha but oh well great grow suply store and they ship very stealth/fast all it says is htg supply on package, although i reccommend buying soil locally unless their inst a hydroponic store near you



marijuanpassion rating guide:
Name of Shop:HTG supply

Type of Shop: walk in or online, advandced growing equipment.

City, State/Province, Country:
High Tech Garden Supply
20232 Rt. 19
Unit 6
Cranberry Twp, Pa 16066
(724)-473-1113

High Tech Garden Supply
Minton Center Plaza
2975 W. New Haven Avenue
Melbourne, FL 32904
(321)821-0853


Phone or Website (hxxp): http://xxx.htgsupply.com/StorePage.asp replace the xxx with www

Please rate this shop -

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive 
*5*

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
*5*
Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable 
Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
*5*
Personal Review or Comments:
great shop they got my buisness for now on, i think ill take the 2 hour drive for the fox farm soil though.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef

mal_crane said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still thinking about changing the format in the future, but here is a rough draft of the Local Shops Directory user review form. Please feel free to begin submitting your favorite local glass and grow shops.
> 
> *Name of Shop: stealth hydro*
> 
> *Type of Shop:all in one shop*
> 
> *City, State/Province, Country:usa*
> 
> *Phone or Website (hxxp)xxx.stealthhydroponics.com/*
> 
> *Please rate this shop -*
> 
> Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices *(3) Reasonable Prices* (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive
> 
> Selection: *(5) Excellent Selection* (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
> 
> Quality of Service: *(5) Excellent Service* (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
> 
> *Personal Review or Comments:*


Good shop, quick shiping, an all u would ever need for all your hydro or soil growing needs. there products are low heat, low engery. lots of frelizer for both hydro an soil growing.


----------



## manels1111

*Name of Shop: Kaweah Grower Supply*

*Type of Shop: Indoor/Outdoor Grow Supplies *

*City, State/Province, Country: Visalia, CA*

*Phone or Website (hxxp):*

*Please rate this shop - Give them a 4 across the board*


*Personal Review or Comments:  Excellent shop to get almost anything you need hydro/soil.  Excellent with helping you get setup and very nice answering any questions you have.
*


----------



## ctrain18

Name of Shop: Jons Plant Factory

Type of Shop: anything marijuana, hyrdroponics, grow supplies, bongs, pipes...

City, State/Province, Country: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Phone or Website (hxxp): jonsplantfactory.com

Please rate this shop -excellent in everything


----------



## maryjanenewbie

*Name of Shop:* Discount Hydroponics

*Type of Shop:* Specializes in hydro, but has everything an indoor or outdoor dirt grower might need

*City, State/Province, Country:* Riverside, California

*Phone or Website (hxxp):* xxx.discount-hydro.com

*Please rate this shop -*Discount-Hydro

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices * (4) Good Prices*  (3) Reasonable Prices  (2) Somewhat Expensive  (1) Expensive

Selection:* (5) Excellent Selection  *(4) Good Selection  (3) Decent Selection  (2) Small Selection  (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service  *(4) Good Service  *(3) Reasonable Service  (2) Lacking in Service  (1) Poor Service

*Personal Review or Comments: This place sells online and has a walk in store.
*


----------



## ElJefe1971

Name of Shop: IGS Hydroponics

Type of Shop: Specializes in hydro 

City, State/Province, Country: San Diego, California

Phone or Website - hXXp://www.igshydro.com/

Please rate this shop - IGS Hydro

Prices:  (4) Good Prices 

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection 

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service 

Personal Review or Comments: This place has the best staff.  Friendly, helpful and re there for you every step of the way.  They sell online and have a walk in store.


----------



## OGKushman

maryjanenewbie said:
			
		

> *Name of Shop:* Discount Hydroponics
> 
> *Type of Shop:* Specializes in hydro, but has everything an indoor or outdoor dirt grower might need
> 
> *City, State/Province, Country:* Riverside, California
> 
> *Phone or Website (hxxp):* hXXp://www.greenmilehydro.com/
> 
> *Please rate this shop -*Discount-Hydro
> 
> Prices: (5) Excellent Prices * (4) Good Prices*  (3) Reasonable Prices  (2) Somewhat Expensive  (1) Expensive
> 
> Selection:* (5) Excellent Selection  *(4) Good Selection  (3) Decent Selection  (2) Small Selection  (1) Poor Selection
> 
> Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service  *(4) Good Service  *(3) Reasonable Service  (2) Lacking in Service  (1) Poor Service
> 
> *Personal Review or Comments: This place sells online and has a walk in store.
> *


I might have one day long ago in the past not anymore go/went there. 

*Name of Shop:* Green Mile

*Type of Shop:* Specializes in hydro, but has everything an indoor or outdoor dirt grower might need

*City, State/Province, Country:* San Bernardino, California

*Phone or Website :hXXp://www.greenmilehydro.com/

Please rate this shop - Green Mile Hydro

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices  (4) Good Prices  (3) Reasonable Prices  (2) Somewhat Expensive  (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection  (4) Good Selection  (3) Decent Selection  (2) Small Selection  (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service  (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service  (2) Lacking in Service  (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments: This place also sells online and has a walk in store. People are awesome and EXTREMLY knowledgeable in MJ grow...Just dont discuss your type of grow...they know *


----------



## fort collins ak-47

*Name of Shop: bear valley hydroponics

Type of Shop:brew and hydroponics*

*City, State/Province, Country:hesperia,ca.*

*Phone or Website (hxxp):*

*Please rate this shop -prices-3.75,selection-3.00,service-10*

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service


these guys could put any store to shame! period.

 they have a beautiful hydro room that is fully controlled for one.
these guys have great service.well worth the drive.


----------



## newgreenthumb

Name of Shop:*Growco Garden supply*

Type of Shop:

City, State/Province, Country:*Grand Rapids, MI USA*

Phone or Website (hxxp):4hydroponics.com

Please rate this shop -

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices *(2)* Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

Selection: *(5*) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: *(5)* Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments:  This store is well worth the price because the owner is very knowledgeable and the customer service is great.  Their Bonsai's are beautiful.  Form soil to hydro they have got you covered.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Name of Shop:*Growco Garden supply*
> 
> Type of Shop:
> 
> City, State/Province, Country:*Grand Rapids, MI USA*
> 
> Phone or Website (hxxp):4hydroponics.com
> 
> Please rate this shop -
> 
> Prices: *(*5*)* Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive
> 
> Selection: *(5*) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
> 
> Quality of Service: *(5)* Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
> 
> Personal Review or Comments: This store is well worth the price because the owner is very knowledgeable and the customer service is great. Their Bonsai's are beautiful. Form soil to hydro they have got you covered.


 

:bong1: :aok:


----------



## panic in paradise

mal_crane said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still thinking about changing the format in the future, but here is a rough draft of the Local Shops Directory user review form. Please feel free to begin submitting your favorite local glass and grow shops.
> 
> *Name of Shop: Northeren Lights Gardening*
> 
> *Type of Shop: Hydroponics/InDoors Horticulture*
> 
> *City, State/Province, Country: Washington - Bellingham - USA*
> 
> *Phone or Website (hxxp):*
> 
> *Please rate this shop - 10*
> 
> Prices: (*5*)* Excellent Prices*  (4) Good Prices  (3) Reasonable Prices  (2) Somewhat Expensive  (1) Expensive
> 
> Selection: *(5) Excellent Selection*  (4) Good Selection  (3) Decent Selection  (2) Small Selection  (1) Poor Selection
> 
> Quality of Service: *(5) Excellent Service*  (4) Good Service  (3) Reasonable Service  (2) Lacking in Service  (1) Poor Service
> 
> *Personal Review or Comments:*


 pretty much everything you need to start a serious grow of anykind. the employees and owner are great, enthusiastic, understanding, patient and knowing of the value of new excited bumbling customers!  ive been $6-7 short before, and he could see the frustration in my wife and mines eyes, we where there ealier in the day... or how much is this rockwool slab?... oh that... you can have it, .76 cents short, no worries. thats how you build loyailty, and a good customer base, that and educating your customers.

the product selection is, basiucally all tried and true stuff, they know whats best, and what the customer thinks is too. lots of sunsystem products, lumatek, a multitude of T5 options, tents, fans, lamps, green eyes!, snippers, tds/ppm/ph/temp, buckets, beta buckets, net pot lids, rockwool systems, smart pots on and on, a vast nutrient selection, many mediums, custom soil/soiless blends, drains, spouts, extensions, splitters, bends, gangs, pumps, a god damn bannana tree!, reflectors, tubing, the stuff to clean it all with, they got it all, and at competitive w/ the web prices.

i am surrounded by farmers, mmj patients, hobby growers, profesional veg/fruit starters, and nursery after nusery, some of which have good selections but high prices, some have hydro sections but they are a laugh. 

i feel very lucky to have such a store near by, thanks Loren and everyone else, you go this grower growing!


i think thats all the good stuff i have to say for now....


----------



## FUM

Name of Shop: South Coast Compassion Coalition

Type of Shop: "DIPPERNSARY", Singe up to See Dr., Glass pipes, Medical Foods, Clones, Food Donations, Drug bye-back, and more...

City, State/Province, Country: Coos Bay, 93705 Newport 97420 State of Oregon, USA

Phone or Website (hxxp):southcoastcompassionccoalition.com (541)267-0707

Please rate this shop -

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments: "helping patients in the medical marijuana community." SCCC has satellites Anthony's Garden Supply and The Green Spot. I'll get their info soon.
_


----------



## sickbiker

Name of Shop:Advanced Hydrorganics

Type of Shop:grow

City, State/Province, Country. Hudson ohio usa

Phone or Website : hxxp://www.advancedhydrorganics.net

Please rate this shop. prices: 3 . selection:5. Quality of service:5

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices  (4) Good Prices  (3) Reasonable Prices  (2) Somewhat Expensive  (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection  (4) Good Selection  (3) Decent Selection  (2) Small Selection  (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service  (4) Good Service  (3) Reasonable Service  (2) Lacking in Service  (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments:The owner of the store is a great guy he will do anything he can to help u out. Very down to earth guy.


----------



## Deathsmile

Name of Shop: Sunwest Hydroponics

Type of Shop: Hydroponic Shop

City, State/Province, Country: Woodland Hills/Canoga Park Ca

Phone or Website (hxxp):

Please rate this shop -

Prices: (5) *Excellent Prices* (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) *Excellent Selection* (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) *Excellent Service* (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments:

These guys were awesome!! I may be new to growing, but they by far had the best selection of any store ive seen around me. They had every type of lighting fixture, IN STOCK!!! The area of their supplys just for lighting, trays, and fans was bigger then some other stores.

Also, the pricing was crazy.  Theyre price for a 8' cool tube was $174. I talked to the dude about how im tight on cash, and he said hed make me a deal. I got the cool tube, an 10' to 8' reduction thing for ducting, a temp/humidity gauge, and some 25ft of ducting for $165 bucks. I thought i misheard him at first but i was wrong. The price was incredible and the owner talked to me and said theyd help me with anything i needed. 

This shop was just what i was looking for, and i wont shop any where else!!


----------



## Nucy

Name of Shop: Peterborugh Hydroponics Centre.

Type of Shop: Hydroponics 

City, State/Province, Country: Peterborough, Ontario, Canada

Phone or Website (hxxp):


Prices: (3) Reasonable Prices

Selection:  (4) Good Selection

Quality of Service: (5)Excellent Service

Great store and the Guy that runs it is a fellow grower. I was all nervous my first time in to buy my hps I thought he would call the cops or something but I ended up hanging out with the Guy chatting bout chron fer like an hour.


----------



## Maximlis

i am satisfied with the shop. Quality is good, price is also good and selection is excellent.


----------



## Flyinghigh

*Name of Shop:* 
Fermentables[/URL]


*Type of Shop:* 
Hydroponic/Brewer/wine making

*City, State/Province, Country:*
3915 Crutcher St 
N Little Rock, Arkansas

*Phone or Website (hxxp):*
501-758-6261

*Please rate this shop -*

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices  (4) Good Prices  (3) Reasonable Prices  (2) Somewhat Expensive  (1) Expensive
5

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection  (4) Good Selection  (3) Decent Selection  (2) Small Selection  (1) Poor Selection
5
Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service  (4) Good Service  (3) Reasonable Service  (2) Lacking in Service  (1) Poor Service
5

*Personal Review or Comments:*[/quote] Good Folks to talk to and very helpful..!


----------



## OGKushman

shoot since this thread was made, one has sprung up every 10 miles around me! :rofl:


----------



## williamraed

*Name of Shop:* Hydroponics

*Type of Shop:* Specializes in hydro, Indoor/Outdoor Grow Supplies, Hydroponics equipment and supplies

*City, State/Province, Country:* harpsville, IN, USA

*Phone or Website (hxxp):* Ph: 765-963-8765

*Please rate this shop -*

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices  (4) *Good Prices  *(3) Reasonable Prices  (2) Somewhat Expensive  (1) Expensive

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection  (4) *Good Selection*  (3) Decent Selection  (2) Small Selection  (1) Poor Selection

Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service  (4)* Good Service*  (3) Reasonable Service  (2) Lacking in Service  (1) Poor Service

*Personal Review or Comments: *
The prices here are reasonable.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

OGKushman said:
			
		

> shoot since this thread was made, one has sprung up every 10 miles around me! :rofl:




:rofl:   same here...and some of the ones mentioned are no longer operating:doh:


----------



## OregonGrownBud

> *Name of Shop:* Aqua Serene
> 
> *Type of Shop:* Grow supplies / Fish supplies
> 
> *City, State/Province, Country:* Oregon / Washington
> 
> *Phone or Website (hxxp):* hxxp://www.AquaSerene.com
> 
> *Please rate this shop -*
> 
> Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices *(2) Somewhat Expensive* (1) Expensive
> 
> Selection: *(5) Excellent Selection++* (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
> 
> Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service *(4) Good Service* (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
> 
> *Personal Review or Comments*: They're big on hydroponics, but have just as good of selection for soil. Plus lots of cool fish to look at :stoned:


__


----------



## nngoldwow

I like play online game, such as World of World or Runescape, and sometimes i also buy wow gold, And i find the nngold.com is well.


----------



## lovbnstoned

I buy off of ebay, never had any problems,  n I get ebucks, what ever I buy in three months, n subtract that on the fourth month

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
stoner from way back
69-72


----------



## growhobbiest

Don't know if this is the right thread to ask the question so sorry if its not. Has anyone used atlantis hydroponics? If so what are your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## herbie99

Name of Shop: Green Zone Hydroponics

Type of Shop: Specializes in hydro, Indoor/Outdoor Grow Supplies, Hydroponics equipment and supplies

City, State/Province, Country:
2850 Niagara Falls Blvd.
Amherst, NY  USA   14228

Phone or Website (hxxp): Ph: 716-693-ZONE
.greenzonehydroponics.com[/url]

Please rate this shop -

 Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive

 Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection

 Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service

Personal Review or Comments: 
 The prices here are reasonable.- customer service is excellent. if they don't have it, they can get it.   walk-ins and online ordering

new location is open in Orchard Park, NY also.


----------



## Sin inc

Name of Shop:Baltimore Hydroponic

Type of Shop:all in one

City, State/Province, Country: Baltimore MD USA

Phone or Website (hxxp):baltimorehydroponics.com/

Please rate this shop 5stars

the only hyroshop in baltimore at the time

family owed good prices as hydrostores goes good selection


----------



## Sin inc

Name of Shop:MARYLAND HYDROPONICS

Type of Shop:all in one

City, State/Province, Country:10051 NORTH SECOND STREET LAUREL, MARYLAND, 20723

Phone or Website (hxxp):301-490-9236.hxxp://www.dchydro.com/

Please rate this shop -

never been here so i cant say much about this place


----------



## lindseyj

This total thread is full of imporatnt information. I think you must bookmark this for references.


----------



## Hushpuppy

My favorite online shops are: www.plantlightinghydroponics.com for good prices and excellent service: www.hpsgrowlightstore.com solid prices on equipment and solid service: www.discount-hydro.com is a good store for finding just about anything for growing at a decent price but their shipping costs are over the top. Ebay and Amazon are pretty good but it is a little bit of buyer beware with some of the vendors.


----------



## Devile

Name of shop: The grow shop
Address: 
5215 - 54 Avenue 
Red Deer, Alberta 
T4N 5K5                                                                            
 Canada   
Website: https://www.facebook.com/TheGrowShop.RedDeer/
Personal Review or Comments: experienced growers to teach you how to choose right products and how to grow


----------



## burnin1

Home Depot in California has a premium grow section now.  They carry a lot more stuff in regards to cannabis growing.  They have led grow lights, smart pots, fabric pots, soil, nutes, ect.  I noticed a sign over this section that says "Grow Your Own".  ha ha
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Hydroponic-Gardening/Black-Magic/N-5yc1vZceo9Z4cv


----------

